# I picked a song for my funeral



## shelly (May 30, 2006)

Is it too weird to think about your funeral and plan for it when you're not old or sick? None of my friends or family ever discuss or plan for death outside of who gets their kids. Shouldn't your last words on earth be well thought out?

I'm rarely moved to tears but this song does it by the second or third line every time. I wish I'd written it, because it is so much mine!
I'm not being morbid, but this song is my choice for my funeral. It may be the only way some of my family will ever listen to me. I'm not saying it's a funeral song. I plan on worshipping God with this song for many years to come.


"Before the Throne of God Above" by Charitie Less Bancroft and Vikki Cook

Before the throne of God above
I have a strong and perfect plea.
A great High Priest whose name is love
Who ever lives and pleads for me.
My name is graven on His hands,
My name is written on His heart.
I know that while in heaven He stands
No tongue can bid me thence depart,
No tongue can bid me thence depart.

When Satan tempts me to despair
And tells me of the guilt within,
Upward I look and see Hir there
Who made an end of all my sin.
Because the sinless Savior died
My sinful soul is counted free.
For God, the Just, is satisfied
To look on Him and pardon me,
To look on Him and pardon me.

Behold Him there! The risen Lamb,
My perfect, spotless, Righteousness,
The great unchangeable I AM,
The King of Glory and of Grace,
One with Himself I cannot die.
My soul is purchased by His blood,
My life is hid with Christ on high,
With Christ my Savior and my God!
With Christ my Savior and my God!


----------



## turmeric (May 30, 2006)

Great song! I want "And Can It Be?' by Charles Wesley for mine.

[Edited on 5-30-2006 by turmeric]


----------



## Puddleglum (May 30, 2006)

Shelly, 
I don't think it's weird to plan your funeral - my sister and I have talked about ours more than once (and we're currently 16 and 20, respectively). 
I LOVE that song, btw . . . and it's one that's made me cry, too. 
I change my funeral plans every so often, but one hymn that I've stuck with is "Jesus, What a Friend of Sinners".


----------



## Scot (May 31, 2006)

I don't know what song that I want at my funeral but I've already made it clear to my wife and pastor that I want him to read "Sinners in the Hands of an Angry God" (the short version). There will be alot of unsaved friends and family members there and I want them to think of where they'll be at during their own funerals. 

Whatever song they play, it better be on the bagpipes!!!


----------



## Ivan (May 31, 2006)

Shelly, 

It's not "weird" at all to think about your funeral. I'm not sick, but I suppose I qualify for the old catergory. I'm 53 and I've been thinking about my funeral for years. All of the ministers that I have in mind of to preach at my funeral service are older than me so I don't know if they'll be around when I die. Yet I don't know when the Lord is going to bring me home.

As far as songs, one I most certainly want sung at my funeral is "When I Survey the Wondrous Cross". I also like "Rock of Ages". There are others.

I want my funeral to be for the glory of God and point people to our Lord and Savior, Jesus Christ.


----------



## bookslover (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> Shelly,
> 
> It's not "weird" at all to think about your funeral. I'm not sick, but I suppose I qualify for the old catergory. I'm 53 and I've been thinking about my funeral for years. All of the ministers that I have in mind of to preach at my funeral service are older than me so I don't know if they'll be around when I die. Yet I don't know when the Lord is going to bring me home.
> ...



You won't think 53 is old when you're 83! I'm 53, so that was painful to read!


----------



## Ivan (Oct 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bookslover_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Ivan_
> ...



Age is relative because most of us don't "feel" our age. I'm almost 54 done and I feel like I'm in my 30's and I'm told I look like I'm in my early 40's. 

As to reaching 83, that, of course, is in the hands of our loving heavenly Father. I recently became the pastor of a little Baptist church in Northern Illinois. God willing I'll still be the pastor of that church when I'm 83 and beyond. My intention (and it may not be the LORD's) is that I will pastor a church until I die. 

By His Grace and for His Glory!


----------

